# Should I even bother?



## ScoobyRoo (Apr 17, 2007)

Pictures speak for themselves, unsure of the year but Im told its an 87. Has 172k on it. And the guy wants 1,000 for it. Ive never delt with a Nissan before although I have a 95 toyota pickup and they seem similar in allot of ways.














































Seems really optioned out, power everything, cruise, factory security system and heated seats? Has buttons for them but I find it suprising in such a truck. Also has the v6 although I dont know if thats a good or bad thing. Any and all input is welcome


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

is it 4x4?
for a grand, id buy it, it looks to be in good condition. does it run well?


----------



## Z_Rated (Apr 29, 2006)

Also, check for water damage and codes etc. Looks worthy though. Z


----------



## rockcrusher44 (Oct 7, 2006)

You might want to check the year model too. Unless someone has changed the dashboard this truck is newer than a 1987. I'm not sure if this is a four wheel drive or not but that would make a big differance depending on if you want buy it for resale.


----------



## ScoobyRoo (Apr 17, 2007)

Its a 4x2 sadly but runs fine, one thing I did notice was a vibration under the driver's side floorboard durring acceleration. The other was like..a faint electronic whine..like when you open your doors with the keys in but higher pitched and not as loud. It seemed to be coming from behind the seat even when the truck was off.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

the body lines are off...way off!, the front end has been hacked together with a few different years of parts, the side markers look like 87 (all amber) how much rust on this thing??? check the underside... I mean is this thing going to fall apart 2 blocks away... why only a $1000?? be carefull


----------



## ScoobyRoo (Apr 17, 2007)

Someone had for whatever reason made their own mounts for the bed and lifted it in the process. Its an easy fix and I got the guy down to 900 but the story is it was given to him by a friend who was deported back to mexico, he couldnt drive it because he doesnt have a greencard...so screw it. I could go through the process of getting the title but Ive already got a nice truck.


----------



## veesix (Jul 18, 2004)

Nice pics. Someone should probably get some water on that lawn.


----------



## ScoobyRoo (Apr 17, 2007)

Its my neighbors yard  let her deal with it.


----------



## xero69 (Jan 24, 2007)

In my book if there is no title then there is no sale, no exceptions. Waited 2 weeks to buy my little Nissan because seller did not have title. 

That one looks like a rats nest of problems not counting the body panel alignment issues. Save your $1000 unless you have the time and skills to undo all the half a$$ work done by previous owner.


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

That's a 93-95 dash and gauge set. Wow. That takes some work to swap out.


----------

